# instant messenger question



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI 

Is there any reason why there is not a instant messenger feature on the site like yahoo? 

Yahoo has email and then either in the email it has instant messenger or the separate software for messenger

Judith


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* I do know that we have PM's here at TAM, but I do think that an IM format on here, even if we individually had to pay a little extra for it, would be a most welcomed item!

But for some finality to the answer to this question, perhaps our TAM Administrator Chris or one of our able moderators should offer to tackle it!*


----------

